# 540 High Torque High speed Micro DC Motor 4.5-12V electric vehicle RC ROBOT



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $12.00*
End Date: Saturday Oct-27-2012 23:37:01 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $12.00
Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

